# Cypripedium parviflorum



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

Some pictures of two different forms of Cypripedium parviflorum I took over the weekend. One was cultivated (the pale yellow one), the other was taken in their native habitat, close to Superior, Wisconsin.

Pictures of the pale one. Has anyone else ever seen a Cyp. parviflorum that is so light in color? I wonder if it would be considered a different form or variety? I counted 20 flowers on this plant!











One found in it's natural habitat:





Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2016)

Should take a look at my plant. Think it has light color too


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2016)

They're both very beautiful! However, they appear to me to be the variety pubescens (aka Cyp. parviflorum v. pubescens). The Cyp. parviflorum v. parviflorum is a *much* smaller flower with a more narrow pouch, much deeper yellow colour and much darker (like chocolate), petals.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 8, 2016)

I've never had a chance to see these in the wild. I'm hoping I get to check that off my bucket list one day.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Awesome photos! Thank you


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2016)

Wonderful and I hope the wild ones are protected.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 8, 2016)

The cultivated clump is fantastic.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 24, 2016)

I agree w John re nomenclature.

...they are definitely pubescens.

I have parvi's and the plants are about 50-70% of the size of pubuscens and the lateral petals are the colour of chocolate milk.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2016)

I agree that the pale one looks like v. pubescens, however the second looks more like v. parviflorum with that stout, rounded lip. There are so many variations in this species that sometimes clear delineations are nearly impossible. As for the v. parviflorum group, the "v. makasin" type is one logical extreme (very small sweet smelling flower with chocolate brown sepals and petals), usually found in fens or bogs. The more southern growing form is found in forest habitats and tends to have paler colored flower parts. The wild growing plant in Robert's photos has more that look than a classic "makasin".

Beautiful plants regardless.


----------

